# Best 200SX i have ever seen



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

DAMN DAMN DAMN


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

Damn! Where'd you find my car's picture?!

jk, that's the color of mine though, poor homely little child it is


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

hahaha damn I thought you were gonna say that was yours.. it is fucking clean though seen that shit in person.. too.. looks way better up close..


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

very origional!. I wouldnt want it, but for singularity points, he gets a million!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

it looks good but imo i think it needs a diffrent grill and hood..
but that car is clean...i like the way the door moldings are shaved and filled...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Props on the work, but it's just not my thing...


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

I think that the forum is getting a universal opinon on our cars.. we like them clean looking, but when you see them modded to hell, they dont even look like a car but lesser a space ship, they are great to see, but we wouldnt want it. lol


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I think Ive seen this B4--he has the 'skyline type tails' right- that kind of stick out???

It def. not bad BUT I think if U spend a little more time online You'll see ALOT betta.....

Like that hood though.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

yea I have seen alot out there but like I said this one just does some thing for me... I dont know what it is... and yeah i do agree the grill should be changed..and I dont like the louvers on the hood.. and the rear tails are actually like corvette lights if Im not mistaken... I have seen this car in person .. and I likes it alot...looks way better in person.....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

awesome car ! where did you find this at?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

www.b14nissan.org


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Like it? There are a few more sweet ones on our site. Why don't you guys add yours?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

Timbo said:


> *Like it? There are a few more sweet ones on our site. Why don't you guys add yours? *


I would add mine but it looks like shit from the outside.... check it out... http://www.speedoptions.com/community_driverprofiles_view.asp?driverprofile_id=24563


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

yeah i have seen this car on timbo's site. and i agree, i think its ok, but it isnt my thing. its just a tad too much for me.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I bet there are a few that are worse! It's still a Nissan and It's still a b14. Add it!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

what do you mean add it. isnt it still on your site? i think its cool to look at for a little while, but i dont think i could drive it every day, i dont think i could look at it every day. maybe my taste is a little bland, but opinions are like assholes, everyones got one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

bigsad said:


> *what do you mean add it. isnt it still on your site? i think its cool to look at for a little while, but i dont think i could drive it every day, i dont think i could look at it every day. maybe my taste is a little bland, but opinions are like assholes, everyones got one. *


very true you asshole..hahahahahah j/p


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I dunno, it's got a lot of work in it, but I still don't really like it. The color is cool, the interior is well-done, but it's just too much. And I've never liked the Extreme kit very much  .


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

bigsad said:


> *what do you mean add it. isnt it still on your site?*


NOT the Orange one.....I'm talking about luvregals....add his. I KNOW the other one is on my site, as well as yours. 

HELLO....MCFLY....anybody in there? Think McFly, Think!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

you want my piece of shit.. car in there hahahaha


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

your car is fine.... i like all b14's in white... also the white on white cluster thing is that painted white?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Why Not? It'll give you some goals to shoot for.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

HEY my B14 is white toooooooo......lol

Ill be posting sum pics once my body work is done--


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Mines white as well. It is in the body shop for another week.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

yeah the cluster is painted and the I have the EL 6 color gauges in there.. the blue is coming off though dont like it...


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Then you have never seen my car


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

nice clean 200. how much was the drop. there was no wheel gap there at all


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

It has air suspension. It drops about 5 inches


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

what does something like that run, if you dont mind
and whats the ride like


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

damn dat is clean as fuck...


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

The car goes 15.50 as it looks. Car rides smooth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

damn UKNOW wut Overlooked--Your car was one of the ones I had in mind when I posted saying there were better ones out there.....

U live in FL too--YO I would luv to see your ride in person--going to MOROSO next weekand or HIN in Orlando????


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Yes I'm probably going to race


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

what i meant by how much was the price for an air suspension


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Ill be looking out for U--MAKE US Nissans PROUD out there....

OH and yeah how much was the set up?????


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Yeah, Yeah, Tim. Yours is........okay......J/K Very sweet. I had someone today asking where you got your grill from.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'll be adding mine when I get my Z3 fenders painted and installed. here's my car:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

FINALLY! We get to see the car with all the mods (and links) in the signature.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

*1997 GA16DE*

can i have your grille, please . i'll be your best friend. nah seriously, i am looking for that grille. if you know anyone selling one please send them my way
thx


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

You gonna add projectors to it? It would look nice. You could always paint them WHITE, to match the wheels?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sorry, I got that grill off ebay a few months ago. I like it too much to sell it. about the projectors, I never really got to liking the projectors too much, I'm keeping my eyes open for some crystal clears.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *sorry, I got that grill off ebay a few months ago. I like it too much to sell it. about the projectors, I never really got to liking the projectors too much, I'm keeping my eyes open for some crystal clears. *


COOL! Originality is good!


----------



## ga16denismo (May 15, 2002)

The orange 200sx is owned by a car club called 935draggers located in San Diego. I see them at car shows all the time. I think they still have a really clean 300zx. Both cars look totally awesome in person. Here's there site if anyone's interested...

www.935draggers.com


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Air Bags are about $2500 installed. My grill is from Nis-Knacks


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Overlooked said:


> *Air Bags are about $2500 installed. My grill is from Nis-Knacks *


oh but Ive heard that the ride is really shitty--is that true???? I luv the airbag idea but If IM going to spend that type of $$$ I dont want to sacrifice my ride too much at all.....


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Just think about it your riding on air!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

so.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2002)

hahahahahah..it depends on how the setup is done..ive been in cars where the ride is shitty. and then i been in some where the ride is nice ass fuck...it also depends on how dropped or how lifted the car is ...


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

The only time the car rides bad is when you don't have any air in the cyclinders or there is too much air in them


----------

